# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  socket programming در جاوا

## pegetive_2010

سلام.پروژه  ی این ترم من در ارتباط با نوشتن بازی دوز(tic tac tie)  میباشد که بایستی یک بازیکن انسان و یک بازی کن دیگر کامپیوتر باشد.در این بین یک سرور هم نیاز داریم.که استادمون گفت از برنامه نویسی socket باید استفاده کنین.در مورد socket programming در جاوا اگه میشه بهم اطلاعات جامعی بدین
با تشکر فراوان

----------


## manvaputra

سلام دوست عزيز در مورد سوكت پروگرامينگ توي اين بخش توضيحات زيادي هست كافيه جستجو كنيد:

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=119875

----------

